# Possible to get a vehicle accepted as Uber Comfort/Black/Select that isn't on the "approved vehicle list"



## 2kwik4u (Aug 27, 2019)

Been driving for Uber for a few weeks now, and having some decent success. I'm driving on the weekend nights for spare cash, and the flexibility of the schedule makes it a somewhat ideal "side hustle" for me. Because of that I'm driving my "daily driver" vehicle, and not something that is optimized for the job. It's a 2015 GMC Sierra with just about every bell and whistle available. It also happens to be black on black with dark windows, leading to a certain "look" about it. That look has been commented on multiple times by customers with "You should be driving for uber Black in this thing", and that sort of comment. It get's a wash/vacuum before every shift, and always "looks the part" so to speak.

Because of these comments I went to see if it's possible to get onto Uber Comfort/Select/Black. While I'm not looking to optimize my setup as far as making a vehicle change, if I can collect some higher fare rides along the way, that certainly can't hurt right? I'm sure some folks are going to have the opinion that I should just "not waste my time", and while I appreciate the thought, I'm really just looking to know if anyone has any input on getting an exception to the approved vehicles list.

Thanks in advance for the help!

For reference, here's a link to the vehicle in question.


----------



## EngineerAtHeart (Nov 8, 2018)

Black: No way. Need livery plates, commercial license.
Select: Premium brands only with leather (Audi, etc.)
Comfort: Too old (2017+ usually)

Sorry to burst your bubble.


----------



## 2kwik4u (Aug 27, 2019)

EngineerAtHeart said:


> Black: No way. Need livery plates, commercial license.
> Select: Premium brands only with leather (Audi, etc.)
> Comfort: Too old (2017+ usually)
> 
> Sorry to burst your bubble.


No bubble bursting here. It's not make or break for me, just a thought.

As I'm googling as best I can here, I suspect you're spot on.

Black - no way. not getting a commercial license

Select - I think I have a case as they list some other GMC SUV's on there. Same seats and sheet metal as my vehicle. Black Leather interior on all seats. Could be argued as a "premium" brand I think. (Here's the list I found for Select)

Comfort - I see a LOT of 2014 cars on this list (Link here), and the F-150 appears here as well (although 2016). Not sure if I have much of a case here outside of the absurd amount of rear legroom, and general condition of the vehicle. Seriously, you can cross your legs in the back seat and not hit the front seats with your foot if you're under 6' tall.

Any way to figure it out this side of stopping by a Greenlight hub? Can I request the "upgrade" through the live chat/support page? How would I even begin that process?


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

I may have missed it, but what city are you in? It differs from one to the next.


----------



## 2kwik4u (Aug 27, 2019)

losiglow said:


> I may have missed it, but what city are you in? It differs from one to the next.


Louisville, KY


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

You can try to ask them to make an exception, but I'm afraid you're screwed on all accounts according to the Uber vehicle list for Louisville:

https://www.uber.com/drive/louisville/vehicle-requirements/
Black - Not available in Louisville
Select - "At this time, Uber is not accepting new Select vehicles in Louisville"
Comfort - GMC Sierra is not on the list

:confusion:

If it's any consolation, my market (Utah) isn't accepting Select either, though I got in before they closed it. And despite my vehicle having more legroom than some of the cars on the list, I still don't qualify for Comfort. Oh, and Black isn't available here either, though I don't think I'd be interested even if I could.

I'd try to go in and let them know that you're doing UberX anyways, so why not just add Select? Maybe they mean that they're not taking Select Only vehicles. Dunno. And you could certainly make a case for Comfort. But either way, they may have a policy of "no exceptions" since otherwise they'd have a barrage of people asking and complaining.


----------



## 2kwik4u (Aug 27, 2019)

losiglow said:


> You can try to ask them to make an exception, but I'm afraid you're screwed on all accounts according to the Uber vehicle list for Louisville:
> 
> https://www.uber.com/drive/louisville/vehicle-requirements/
> Black - Not available in Louisville
> ...


Thanks for the clear and concise reply.

All this googling I've done and I couldn't find Uber's own page with those details. I need to work on my Google-fu it appears.

I did find the Greenlight Hub location here in town. It's on the drive home, so I'll stop in and see what they say. I'll be sure to report back what happens.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

2kwik4u said:


> Louisville, KY


Kentucky? Well that opens up a whole different class of vehicles.

Kentucky Comfort.


----------



## 2kwik4u (Aug 27, 2019)

R3drang3r said:


> Kentucky? Well that opens up a whole different class of vehicles.


Always thought the Beverly Hillbillies were from Tennessee?!?!


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

2kwik4u said:


> Always thought the Beverly Hillbillies were from Tennessee?!?!


 Tennessee, Kentucky they borderline each other.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Uber Hillbilly maybe ?


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

Buy the appropriate vehicle rather than trying to beat the system. I did and so have tens of thousands more. Who are you!


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I find it funny that I have a vehicle that qualifies for uber select but not comfort or Lyft lux. 2013 Avalon is to old for comfort but pax can pay more to get me select. That makes sense. Lyft won't take it even though it's larger and better appointed than some on the list. I had absolutely no luck getting anyone to consider any sort of exception.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

2kwik4u said:


> Always thought the Beverly Hillbillies were from Tennessee?!?!


Uncle Jed bought Uber for Jethro 
First trip was to Mr Drysdale


----------



## 2kwik4u (Aug 27, 2019)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I find it funny that I have a vehicle that qualifies for uber select but not comfort or Lyft lux. 2013 Avalon is to old for comfort but pax can pay more to get me select. That makes sense. Lyft won't take it even though it's larger and better appointed than some on the list. I had absolutely no luck getting anyone to consider any sort of exception.


I suspect that is where I will end up. Somewhere in between. Or possibly getting nowhere fast and just continuing on UberX for awhile.



TPAMB said:


> Buy the appropriate vehicle rather than trying to beat the system. I did and so have tens of thousands more. Who are you!


Not going to trade out the truck (or buy another vehicle) for a 2-3 day a week side gig. ROI on a 3rd vehicle at this rate is in the years I'm sure. If it was a full time thing, sure I would be looking to optimize. As a side gig to get some vacation/gift/toy cash when I would otherwise be sitting on the couch, I'll be just fine in the truck.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Answer is a definitive no. Pickup trucks are not going to be allowed on Select or Comfort.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

DexNex said:


> Answer is a definitive no. Pickup trucks are not going to be allowed on Select or Comfort.


And you are definitely wrong on that. ? OP is most likely SOL, though.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

TomTheAnt said:


> And you are definitely wrong on that. ? OP is most likely SOL, though.


Prove it.


----------



## 2kwik4u (Aug 27, 2019)

DexNex said:


> Answer is a definitive no. Pickup trucks are not going to be allowed on Select or Comfort.


F150 is listed right on the select page


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

2kwik4u said:


> F150 is listed right on the select page


For which market?


----------



## 2kwik4u (Aug 27, 2019)

DexNex said:


> For which market?


Sorry....it's the comfort list that has the F150

https://www.uber.com/drive/louisville/vehicle-requirements/


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

2kwik4u said:


> Sorry....it's the comfort list that has the F150
> 
> https://www.uber.com/drive/louisville/vehicle-requirements/


I was going to say. Well at least it hits Comfort for a few extra pennies to the driver.


----------



## 2kwik4u (Aug 27, 2019)

DexNex said:


> I was going to say. Well at least it hits Comfort for a few extra pennies to the driver.


It's about the only reason I think I even have a remote chance of getting the exception.

Still haven't made it to the local hub before the close.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

DexNex said:


> I was going to say. Well at least it hits Comfort for a few extra pennies to the driver.


Even in Seattle.


----------



## 2kwik4u (Aug 27, 2019)

Wanted to follow up on this......

Went downtown and met with a really nice gentleman in the Greenlight Hub here in Louisville. We discussed my truck, it's classification, its' features and what options I had for being granted an exception. After some discussion we agreed that it's nicer than a standard uberX. Most likely not on the select list, but could definitely be considered a comfort level vehicle.

HOWEVER, it appears that the employees within the hubs cannot grant exceptions right away/on the spot. It has to go through someone in management. They have to review the request, and approve it from there. He said he filled out the form, but not to expect any immediate or quick action on it, as the regional manager was out on leave and wouldn't get to look at it for awhile.

SO, for now, I'm driving along on just uberX, however there is a chance I can get an exception when the regional person returns from leave.

I'll update if/when/how things change.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

DexNex said:


> For which market?


DFW


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

No


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

2kwik4u said:


> Wanted to follow up on this......
> 
> Went downtown and met with a really nice gentleman in the Greenlight Hub here in Louisville. We discussed my truck, it's classification, its' features and what options I had for being granted an exception. After some discussion we agreed that it's nicer than a standard uberX. Most likely not on the select list, but could definitely be considered a comfort level vehicle.
> 
> ...


Don't hold your breath.


----------

